# Seeking to identify a stove - Lange / Scandia - Danish?



## mattwi1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi. I bought a house with a kitchen stove in it. I have never used it, principally as it has no chimney/flue fitted. I think it may be Danish in origin as there are markings in the cast stating 'Lange, Svendborg'. I think Lange is a manufacturer and Svenborg is the town in Denmark where it was produced. I am confused by the Scandia markings as I know there is an Australian stove firm called Scandia but I'm pretty sure its not from Oz. 

I'd be grateful for any help identifying the stove. See pictures attached. Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Apr 29, 2015)

I would keep searching around the stove for an identifier. Look under the top plates, inside the oven door, back of stove, etc..There is a Scandia is from Taiwan that did knockoffs of European stoves. Not sure if this is the case here. I've not seen a Scandia cook stove.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 1, 2015)

begreen said:


> I would keep searching around the stove for an identifier. Look under the top plates, inside the oven door, back of stove, etc..There is a Scandia is from Taiwan that did knockoffs of European stoves. Not sure if this is the case here. I've not seen a Scandia cook stove.



Here's a photo of a Scandia that I bought used, then resold without ever hooking it up.  Didn't learn 'til later of its poor reputation.


----------



## mattwi1 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. There are other markings such as this one on the side bearing the mark of 'Lange, Svendborg' (see pic) - which leads me to believe that it is an original Danish casting not a more recent knock-off from China. I have seen an older model called a Lange 911w elsewhere on this forum, I am thinking it may be an updated version of that. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lange-911w-wood-cook-stove.65470/


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2015)

Scandia may be the model name.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 30, 2015)

Scandia is a cheap Taiwan brand that replicated other stove designs. I used to sell Lange stoves, including the cookstove, before they stopped importing them into the US. My guess is that Scandia made a mold from a Lange stove and that's why the Lange name is in the casting. They never had a model called the Scandia.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2015)

https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/Lange-911W-cookstove.jpg


----------



## billb3 (May 30, 2015)

L.Lange & Co. went out of business in 1984.
With the Scandia name on the front I'd be inclined to believe it was a Scandia (Taiwan foundry) knock off of  <something>  that they may have just put the Lange name on. Or it was a turn of the century Lange model they reverse engineered the castings. They were  served a cease and desist from selling blatant copies and for a while  just took the scandia name off their  stoves and still sold them here and there anyway, I'm guessing  until they got another cease and desist. . My dad  had a 0.6 small stove  with no name, just a serial number on the back corner.

I've done an image search for L.Lange & Co. cook stove and no cook stove with that name on it turn up except for images at Hearth.com.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2015)

The pics here on hearth.com were provided to us by somebody whose grandparents owned one and it had the manual and other documentation in the oven. The stove is a genuine Lange.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2015)

http://www.antiquestovehospital.com/225846311?i=71928547

25.Lange,Svendborg - Skandia.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2015)

Maybe the name was ripped from Lange? Is Scandia name short for Scandinavian?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2015)

"Early Greek and Roman geographers used the name _*Scandia*_ for various uncharted islands in Northern Europe. The name originated in Greek sources, which used it for a long time for different islands in the Mediterranean region."


----------

